# Blue buffalo vs Nutro vs Totw



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

We want to switch our 4 month old from purina one to one of these asap after reading about what garbagre purina is. What is the best i know each dog is different but say im headed to the pet store now what would be the most advisable and healthy bag to havr on my shoulder as i walk out


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Nature's Variety (not Nature's Recipe) Non Grain 
Moms


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

They are all good. It depends what your dog would do best on. Blue Buffalo was too rich for my dog, as was Orijen and Wellness. I feed TOTW Pacific Stream. Some stores sell sample sizes of dog foods. It would be great, if you could purchase some of those, rather than buy a huge bag you may not be able to use. If they don't have the samples, buy the five pound bag for starters.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

We are currently feeding BB LBP and I think it's too rich for our guy too. Breath smells like dead fish and poops are soft at best. The food itself has a fishy odor to it.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Think ill give bb a go, atleast a small bag to see if his stool is hard. The natures variety i might try to


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I've fed my pup BB LBP and he's done great on it, much better than the Chicken Soup he started on (always had semi-loose stools). However, I'm currently transitioning to Fromm LBP at the moment. I'll stay on that until he's an adult and then revisit if I'm going to stick with Fromm.


----------



## JacksonGSD (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm using BB and it seems to be good. Breath is ok (I mean, it'll never be great eating kibble!) and no issues otherwise. 

I highly recommend mixing in pure pumpkin (1-2 tbsp per meal) during a change of food, and so it very gradually. I had some issues initially but once I used pumpkin everything firmed up within 24 hours. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

roxy is 9 months old and Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy is what we use...everything has been fine for us.


----------



## DieselPup (Aug 13, 2013)

My experience with Blue was terrible. I do not recommend it for a GSD, especially so young. It's too high in protein for them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've used Nutro but right now my girls seem to be doing well on the bison /venison blend of Taste of the Wild Mobile

http://www.diamondpet.com/_includes...rc=../formula_images/1319722965.jpeg&maxw=150


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Out of those three, I would go with Blue. A lot of people have done well on it, but it depends on the dog.

I have helped my sister's dog switch to Fromm, which is really working for her to! Nice shiny coat, nice firm poo. It did take almost two months for her system to get used to Fromm, but I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Nature's Variety (not Nature's Recipe) Non Grain
> Moms


Is natures recipe bad? That's what I just recently switched to from purina one (just like the OP I just found out how bad it is!)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I've used Nutro but right now my girls seem to be doing well on the bison /venison blend of Taste of the Wild Mobile
> 
> http://www.diamondpet.com/_includes...rc=../formula_images/1319722965.jpeg&maxw=150


I will second this. Olivia was on BB, however her stools were inconsistent and her coat looked awful. Switched over to TOTW and her stool is much more consistent and her coat is significantly improved. If anyone lives near Tractor Supply, large bags are usually $48. 10% coupon floating around that kicks off another couple bucks.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

My pup was extremely sensitive and taking enzymes etc... 

Now at 10 month he eats TOTW Salmon, no problems at all, awesome coat and skin. We noticed bad reaction from chicken as well so now this works great and no more extra stuff added to his food besides some salmon oil and coconut oil once in a while.


----------

